# Even more sick from Bowtrol



## iceking (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,I'm new to the forum, but hoping someone can help me out...I have IBS, and am 23 years old. I have started taking Bowtrol to try and get some control over my life and bowel movements again. I suffer with really bad diarrhea, stomach pains after eating, and need some relief.But here I am, day 4 into the supplement, and feeling more sick than I have ever felt. Has anyone else had this issue? Should I stay the course and continue to try taking it, hoping it gets better? I have hardly any appetite at all, eating yogurt and fruit basically (in small amounts), and drink a few glasses of water a day, that's it. I dropped $170 bucks on 6 months of this stuff after much research online and friends who have taken it, but I'm not sure what to do. Every now and then, I'll feel ok, but I'm so physically drained from the constant running to the bathroom and lack of sleep from not feeling good. Anyone else have this problem or any ideas?Thanks in advance,-E


----------



## iceking (Jan 15, 2008)

Guess not..lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I've never heard of that supplement iceking. You do have to be patient when doing a bowel cleanse treatment though. I use a supplement that is 30 day cleanse. You might want to add 6 - 8 oz of pure Aloe Vera juice a day also. Drink it straight or put it in juice but that stuff is awesome in my book. I have IBS-D and the Aloe is the only thing that helps with the toxic odor that comes with IBS.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I've never heard of it either!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right, you don't say which one you are taking but i've had a look. If you are taking this one:Colon and Parasite CleanserIt has a laxative in it-- so of course it will not make you feel better. It will make the diarrhoea worse.Lactospore Probiotic- this is just a bog standard probiotic. You could probably drink yakult for this.Colon Control is just charcoal with some other stuff in it. You can charcoal OTC which will probably will an awful lot cheaper. I'm not sure about this clay stuff. But be careful with adding extra potassium and Iron to your diet (do you take other suppliments?) I'm not sure about it being able to absorb toxins.I really think you need to be so careful when buying things like this over the internet-- anything that says "cure" you can immediately discard as rubbish. THere may be some basis in truth for this- I mean, charcoal will stop you and probiotics, well, are probiotics.Are you allowed to send any of this stuff back? I don't really know what else to suggest. But if it sn't working then maybe you need to think about trying something else?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I use the product from Herbalife. It has an AM and a PM formula that you take each day.  My system is extremely sensitive and I don't have any problems with this at all. The first couple of doses will keep me in the bathroom but after that it tapers off and I really feel better for a couple of months after the treatment. My husband has Colostomy and he uses it to to help with odor and keep his regimine stable. Same thing with the Aloe Vera juice. They sell it ready to drink or in a concentrate. Since we drink it every day I get the large concentrate so it will last longer. Hope this helps.


----------

